# International Custom Rod Building Exposition - FEBRUARY 22-23, 2014



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*
I haven't been hearing anything about the International Custom Rod Building Exposition - FEBRUARY 22-23, 2014

http://events.hellotrade.com/tradeshows/international-custom-rod-building-exposition/

Has the event "died off", for some reason ?*


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hasn't died off. There was mention of it in another thread on here in the last couple of days.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*


Hudak said:



Hasn't died off. There was mention of it in another thread on here in the last couple of days.

Click to expand...

OK, Thanks !!!

http://www.icrbe.com/*


----------

